# منتديات الاستشارات > مكاتب السادة المحامين >  استشارة قانونية مستعجلة جداً

## Lawyer2010

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته* 
*أرجوكى يا دكتورة عندى أستفسار مهم محتاجة أخذ رأيك فية أنا خريجة كلية الحقوق جامعة الزقازيق 2002 بتقدير مقبول بنسبة 64.01 يعنى باقى على الجيد كام درجة وسمعت الايام دية أن فى امكانية أخذ درجات الرأفة فى حالة ما أذا لم أحصل عليها خلال سنوات الدراسة وفى حالة إنى أخذت بعض من هذة الدرجات يخصم من مجموع درجات الرأفة ويضاف باقى الدرجات للمجموع الكلى وفى هذة الحالة يتغير الحال من مقبول الى جيد وبصراحة الموضوع دة من يوم التخرج وأنامنتظراة فياريت يا دكتورة تفيدينى القرار الصادر دة ينطبق على ولا دة بس للطلبة الجداد وياريت لو فى أمل ولو 1% أن أحصل على درجات الرافة الخاصة بى تقوليلى أعمل اية بالضبط أكون شاكرة ليكى جداً وأنا أسفة لو كنت طولت عليكى بس ياريت تهتمى بالرسالة لأنى مستعجلة جداً* 
*      ولكى منى كل التقدير والتحية*

----------


## Lawyer2010

*أرجوكم يا جماعة أنا محتاجة الرد إذا سمحت يا أستاذ هيثم ياريت تفيدنى بنصائحك المهمة  وكل من عندة خلفية عن الموضوع ياريت يفيدنى ولكم جزيل الشكر*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

> *أرجوكم يا جماعة أنا محتاجة الرد إذا سمحت يا أستاذ هيثم ياريت تفيدنى بنصائحك المهمة وكل من عندة خلفية عن الموضوع ياريت يفيدنى ولكم جزيل الشكر*


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
يمكنك مراسلة الدكتورة فى العنوان البريدى الموجود فى الصفحة التالية
http://www.shaimaaatalla.com/vb/showthread.php?t=5483
خالص التمنيات بدوام التوفيق

----------


## Lawyer2010

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أنا شاكرة لحضرتك جداً أهتمامك بالموضوع بس للأسف أنا حاولت أوصل للدكتورة ومعرفتش فياريت لو حد يوصلها الموضوع وترد علىَ  يجازيه ربى كل خير

----------

